# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Assignation utilisateur WF

## kokapik

Bonjour  tous, 

Je dbute avec WF et j'aimerais savoir comment peut-on grer l'assignation des tches  un (ou plusieurs) utilisateur(s).

De mme, comment est-il possible de retrouver un historique des actions effectues ?

Doit-on passer par un Tracking Service ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## kokapik

Personne ne peux m'aider ?

----------


## The_badger_man

Tu peux prciser ton problme ?

Quel est le lien entre WF et des utilisateurs ?

----------


## kokapik

Bonjour The_badger_man,

Je te remercie de t'intresser  mon problme.

Dans mon workflow, j'ai diffrentes tches. Chacune d'elle doit-tre ralis par un utilisateur spcifique.
Par exemple, j'ai un workflow de gnration de facture. Il contient 3 tches :
1* Initiation - elle doit-tre faite par le client
2* Ralisation - elle doit-tre faite par un vendeur
3* Validation - elle doit-tre faite par un responsable

J'aimerais savoir comment je peux faire le lien entre les tches du workflow et les utilisateurs.

----------


## kokapik

N'y a-t-il vraiment personne qui puisse m'aider ?

----------


## The_badger_man

Comment les users appellent-t-ils ton workflow ? Via un service WCF ? Si c'est le cas tu peux par exemple mettre des vrifications d'autorisation au niveau des diffrentes mthodes du service.

Regarde aussi par ici: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb924537.aspx

Tu as aussi ce webcat qui peux t'apporter des rponses: http://msevents.microsoft.com/CUI/We...CountryCode=US

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

il faut que tu comprennes que l'assignation, tu dois la coder toi mme. WF c'est un moteur de flux, cad que son rle c'est simplement dire quelle tape sera faite aprs quelle tape.

C'est donc  toi, dans l'application hte (ou non) de grer l'affichager et les possibilits de contrler le WF en fonction du rle de la personne connecte et de l'tat du workflow.
par exemple, quand le validateur se loggue, tu n'affiches que les WF qui sont  son tape, puis tu passes pas ReceiveActivity ou HandleExternalEvent pour envoyer le "continue" au WF

----------


## kokapik

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos rponses.

J'ai finalement trouv ce que je voulais. J'affecte les utilisateurs via le programme hte.

L'historique des actions effectus, c--d quel utilisateur  fait quoi et  quelle moment est sauv par le service de Tracking.

----------

